# Wanna see my pony?



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

I took some lazy, and by lazy I mean he was REALLY lazy shots this morning. I havent condition him at all, in fact he has been out on pasture all the time. Dont tell him my harnesses are comeing home this weekend.......




I would like to condition him tho, I would really like to get him to congress again this year.

So here is Royal Emporer Kuzco

Trying to make myself move, cause mom wants me to, not because I want to!






Cant a man eat in peace?






Darn bugs!






Smile pretty for the camera!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice Ashley! Hope you get to COngress too!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 4, 2008)

He has such pretty markings! Good luck with him!


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2008)

He is so neat looking


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

He is by far my fav horse Ihave........dont tell the others! I keep saying I should sell the minis and get more ponies. My heart seems to attach to them more.

They all look at me like they are starveing but I dont feel bad for them, they just need to walk 100 feet to get to the extreamly lush pasture out back, they just seem to prefer chewing on what little there is up front. OH!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jun 4, 2008)

What a nice, nice guy! Love those markings. Now if he were only black  and a stallion! Beautiful animal. Congratulations. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I guess I did good then, my favorite color is bay pinto. Dont need or want a stallion. He is full of himself enough with out haveing the added berries........he lost them when he was young, but he does still think at times he has them. He does work as a good teaser horse to my mares. Seems to think that he is more "to look at" then my stallion is most days.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW He is neat looking!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 4, 2008)

He is beautiful, i love my Royal pony too


----------



## kaykay (Jun 4, 2008)

hes maturing so nice! good to see him again


----------



## Lewella (Jun 6, 2008)

Woohoo - new Kuzco pictures!





Psstt.... I hear tell his momma has another wild marked colt this year but I haven't got to see him yet!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 12, 2008)

I just love seeing pics of your lil guy.... He is so darn cute  He is going to be quite handsome all cleaned up


----------



## Keri (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like a mini clydesdale. He's a looker! Good luck in the show ring with him!


----------

